# Can I get some reassurance?



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

Tommy and Tuppence are now about 12 weeks old and we've had them for 6 weeks.

Tommy will climb onto my hand, if I bribe him with millet in the cage, but he bites my hand if I try to get him to step up. He does it >sometimes< resentfully, and hops off again pretty quickly.

He just seems so annoyed with me. Marple loves us (especially my husband, the hussy!) and I was hoping that Tommy and Tuppence would see that and "adopt" us, but so far we are still the enemy.

Tuppence is even farther behind than Tommy. She will only sometimes take millet from us.

My husband says I'm not remembering how long it took to get Miss Marple really hand friendly and he might be right.

Sometimes I feel like I should just put everyone in the big cage and then just hope that eventually they will follow Marple's example and come out and play and get used to us??

I think the answer is probably that I should be more patient, but I guess I'm just looking for reassurance that multiple budgies CAN all be tame at the same time??

Thanks for listening 


P.S. - I showed my husband the picture of NBCGLX's two new babies from Lindsey and said, "You know...Ohio is only 5 hours from here...." and he said, "Sounds good!" :happy4: So my dream of a real English budgie, hand tamed, may yet come true!! (Not till I have these monkeys sorted out - next summer maybe!! :happy4


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It takes lots of time and patience to tame budgies. Your husband is probably right in that you've forgotten how long it took to get Miss Marple really hand friendly.

I personally would not recommend putting Tommy and Tuppence in with Miss Marple in one big cage. My experience is that the bird that is most tame will usually becoms more "wild" when constantly with budgies that are not hand tamed. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree with Deborah. Putting them together wont get the desired result. Trying to tame two is also going to be harder and longer. That would be awesome if you could get a cute little birdie from Lindsey...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree with the others..try to tame them individually and after some amount of time,they can have some time together out of the cage. Be patient,you'll see that one of those times the budgies will come to you and stay there


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I have three budgies at present and one is hand tamed, he still lives in his own cage and in a different room even to the others. he does go and visit them and they all do interact and play together but if you do place the new budgies in with Miss Marple they will form their own little family and it will be much harder.
My other two have become much more friendly and do come and land on me, they will be calm and allow me to do anything , but I accept them for a pair who are bonded and enjoy their company as the are. Patience and understanding is important and as Randy said it definitely is harder with two!


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you all for your words of encouragement and wisdom.



I won't combine them and I will try to be more patient.


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Aug 19, 2013)

Each budgie is different and will take different times to tame  Some never tame! I agree with above of not putting them all into the big cage just yet as this will diminish the possibility of fast taming - and they have a lot of room to get away from you! 
Don't feel bad; I have a rescue Kakariki that I have had for about a year and a half and she only came to my hands for food yesterday!


----------

